# flat top black titanium fountain pen kit?



## diver123 (Dec 29, 2010)

I am looking for a flat top fountain in black titanium like the one berea sells. The only problem is I dont want to get a "B" size mandrel just to turn one pen. The ball point is a normal 7mm mandrel so why not the fountain? Anyone got a solution? Thanks
shaun


----------



## witz1976 (Dec 29, 2010)

I would just get the B mandrel as there are other kits that use the B mandrel...


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 29, 2010)

Buy your bushings at Woodcraft.  They sell Berea products, but all of their bushings fit the A mandrel.


----------



## jskeen (Dec 29, 2010)

Get a 60 degree dead and live center from Johnny and pick up a good dial caliper from your local pawn shop.  Then you can make whatever kit you like and not worry about bushings at all


----------



## mick (Dec 29, 2010)

mrcook4570 said:


> Buy your bushings at Woodcraft. They sell Berea products, but all of their bushings fit the A mandrel.


 
Or keep it local. Buy your kit and bushings from Ernie at Beartooth Woods. All his bushings fit the A mandrel.


----------

